# Shellac smell



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

I finally finished my coffee table but even after a week the shellac smell is pretty strong. How long does this last. My wife told me that if it lasts much longer she will kick it out of the house until it does go away.

Obviously I have never used shellac before or would be able to answer the question for myself. I can put it back into the shop but I don't want it to be a permanent fixture there. I actually do want to put my feet up on it in the living room.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

That sounds a bit strange to me. I have used shellac some, and the smell has pretty much gone away once the alcohol has evaporated. Definitely no smell after a day. One of the things I liked about it.

I am far from an expert though, maybe one will chime in.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm with Lifesaver2000. The only smell I've ever noticed from shellac is the alcohol, which goes away as soon as it dries.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use shellac to cover up smells. I'm suspicious that your shellac may not be shellac!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Shellac is what I would use to avoid odors. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

what is the product you are using that you call "shellac" - brand and label? how old is it? this might help identify what may be the cause of odor.

like others - my experience with shellac is that it does not have any lasting odor


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm thinking you used BLO instead of shellac. I've never known shellac to smell after the first few minutes while the alcohol evaporates.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Nope Zinssers bullseye clear shellac. hmmmmm. I clear coated the the steel and it did not smell at all. Once the shellac was on it smelled. Man, this table has been all kinds of strange issues. Kind of weird.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

When I was a Scout leader, I used shellac as a finish for the projects (well, the boys used it, that's the whole point) because they could take them home that same day. I suspect that your shellac is old.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

It was very dusty when I bought it. Let me guess, this stuff goes off.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

You need a new, more appeciative wife.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Interesting issue… Curious as to what the experts here continue to say….


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The older shellac gets, the longer it takes to dry. You must have some from the Jurassic.

http://www.michaeldresdner.com/2009/02/how-and-why-does-shellac-go-bad/


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

_Nope Zinssers bullseye clear shellac. hmmmmm. I clear coated the the steel and it did not smell at all. Once the shellac was on it smelled. Man, this table has been all kinds of strange issues. Kind of weird._

Not sure I'm understanding this so forgive me if I'm way off: If you put shellac over a "clear coat" you could very well be having a negative product to product reaction.

Shellac is a natural resin that is mixed or cut into Denatured alcohol. You used a product made by the Rust-Oleum Company, it's hard to know whats in every can.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Wood was covered and taped off really well. The metal was clear coated. The metal was then taped of really well and I put shellac on the wood with a spray gun. I am thinking the darn thing is just possessed.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

All the Zinnser shellac I've used has a lot number on it. Take a look, and decode it according to this link.

For example, a can I have in front of me shows lot S22026. The first digit after the letter is the year (2012), the second digit is the month (2, February), the 3rd and 4th the day (02, February 2), and the fifth digit is the run of the day (6, so this can was part of the 6th batch of the day).


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Ian. I will see if I did not throw the can away yet. I used it all so I may have.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Wonder what the metal was clear coated with. That is probably the source of the smell. I don't think shellac would smell no matter how old it is.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

After clear coating the metal, no idea what brand of rattle can, it sat in a closed humid shed for a couple days to cure. No smell. Like I said, possessed.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

"You need a new, more appreciative wife" 
Takes too long to train them. Stick with the present one.


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, I'm sufficiently baffled by this, shellac doesn't stink for long.

Is it still smelly?
What type of wood did you put it on?
"You'll need an old priest and a young priest".....
To obscure of a quote?


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

......"You'll need an old priest and a young priest"…..
To obscure of a quote?…....

"The Exorcist (1973)"

peace, T


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I love it….Exorcise the Table…...


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm thinking exorcist to. I've used old frozen lumpy shellac (obviously unimportant shop project ) and not had a problem. I have used it on planes over metal. Let us know what the demon is if you discover it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Having a silver bullet and a wooden stake on hand might be a good idea too. Just in case ;-))


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't forget the garlic necklace…

*;-)*


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You sprayed the project with bug exudate. That is the problem.

No just kidding. I actually spray dresser drawers with shellac, rather than lacquer, because the odor doesn't linger as long. To me it has a strange, sweet aroma for a couple weeks, then is almost odorless. 
It is kind of like describing the smell of Simple Green. Some love it, some hate it.

Just let it off-gas in the shop for another week, you'll be fine.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes this is a strange one because I use shellac almost exclusively and I never have odor problems no matter how old or new it is. Oh yes if your shellac is a bit old just add some alcohol and it should come back.

MIKE


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah still smells. Maybe if I start propping my feet on it it will take on a smell she is used too.

It is just on Cherry. If it ever degasses I will tell you.

This thing has been a PIA from the start of finishing.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

You sure the dog didn't pee in the can while you did not notice.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would leave it in the hot sun for a day and if that doesn't work, start stripping the shellac.


----------

